# Thetford Fridge Problems



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

Have a problem with my Thetford fridge freezer 3000 model. Not reaching a low enough temperature, it is 10c + in the fridge itself. 
Freezer appears to be working ok. Dealer is mistified and has no ideas. All thoughts welcome.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say that the fridge section thermostat has given up the ghost!

There has to be two stats (I would think) one for the freezer and one for the fridge as they each require a different temperature. (Could we’ll be wrong though!)

Might be worth emailing their tech help dept. I did that with Dometic, not only did ai get an email I also got a phone call from them. VERY helpful advice given that sorted my problem (portable fridge, hadn’t realised it need to be dead level, Doh) 

Andy


----------



## welchbess (Aug 14, 2013)

*Thetford Fridge Problem*

Many thanks could be the answer to our problem


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Easy enough test for the fridge thermistor if you have one inside on the fridge fins, see previous post in link below.

If it tests out ok it's either a break in the signal to the control unit or a fault in the main PCB in the unit.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/145-lpg-gas/215882-fridge-issue-2.html#post2646130

Terry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Clean the gas jet, check the Flue is not sooted up.


These hot temperatures will make a difference if your fridge is not 100%.


If you are away in it, remove the top vent and try to position your van so the fridge side of the van is in the shade. If you cannot put the vent in the shade, wind your awning out a couple of feet to shade it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I assume you don't block these fins by packing it too full. 
Don´t take too much notice of me, om only a gal :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps, but you strayed into correctness Gerty love, stop it off this instant.


----------



## alycat3 (Jul 10, 2018)

HI

I don't have the answer other than when we had a problem it was because the vehicle was not level enough but I know a man who is good with diagnostics if you do struggle to do it yourself
https://www.facebook.com/calibre.caravan.motorhome.servicing.cannock/?ref=bookmarks

Good luck


----------

